# Can I get my visa changed without my family visas cancelled



## maumau (May 26, 2014)

Hello,

I wish to change my job here in Dubai. My wife is on my sponsorship and she is working.
I would like to know if I can get my visa changed without to cancel my wife visa , because if so she needs to leave her job and UAE .
I know that I can deposit their passport with immigration for AED 5000.00 to get my visa changed ,but today I called 8005111 and they told me this is not possible. I know sometimes they give wrong information, can you please share your experience .


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

this is not possible any more. you will have to cancel their visas, get your visa cancelled, get your new visa, then get their visas.
She does not need to leave the country, and not sure why you think she will need to leave her job. She would have a grace period of 30 days to get a new visa after the previous visa is cancelled, and even then she can stay on but there would be some fine (i have heard 20 Dhs per day but not sure)


----------



## maumau (May 26, 2014)

Now I am totally confused ! They told me , she needs to leave the country and come again only after I have my visa and then I can apply for her . It will take more then 2 months. So she definitely will be not able to keep her job. And the fee for overstaying the visa is 100 Dhs per day.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Why don't you ask the PRO of your company? I am not sure about the fine per day but this is what I found on the dnrd website http://dnrd.ae/en/Services/ServicesGuide/Pages/AudianceService.aspx?ServiceId=240&AudianceId=3 . On this forum as well I have seen 10 or 20 Dhs per day being mentioned. 

I had also got my family's visa cancelled when I changed jobs, and none of us had to leave the country (but then I guess the processes in the country are never standardized)

Here is how it would go. 
1. Family's visa cancelled. Their 30 day counter starts. 
2. Your visa cancelled. Should not take more than a couple of days.
3. Your new company applies for your visa. It could take a few days to a few weeks. You get the medical etc done and get the visa stamped. If you have exceeded the 30 days, then there is some fine which your company should hopefully pay.
4. You apply for the visas for your family (you should hopefully already have the attested marriage+ birth certificate and ejari registered tenancy agreement). If they have exceeded the 30 days, then there is some fine which you pay.

You speak Arabic hopefully - you are better placed than most of us to talk and get information. Take the help of the new company's PRO.


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

I may not be as well informed, but Im just wondering, how is your wife working while under your sponsorship? Shouldnt she have had her visa sponsored by her company? Is she working in an official capacity while on a family visa? In that case, she exposing herself to a ton of legal problems.
As for visa change, she doesnt have to leave the country. The only situation where a person has to exit is when you enter on a visit visa. Worst case scenario, she overstays, and you pay the fine for that, which is much less if you get the status changed without exiting (around AED20 per day. I overstayed by 18 days, and was charged AED 330). The fine is 100/day only if you exit the country after having overstayed.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ExpatnKids said:


> I may not be as well informed, but Im just wondering, how is your wife working while under your sponsorship? Shouldnt she have had her visa sponsored by her company? Is she working in an official capacity while on a family visa? In that case, she exposing herself to a ton of legal problems.


the wife can work. The husband needs to give an NOC. Then the employer needs to register her with the MOL and get her a labour card. 
Tonnes of people do this and this is very legal.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Here is how it would go.
> 1. Family's visa cancelled. Their 30 day counter starts.
> 2. Your visa cancelled. Should not take more than a couple of days.
> 3. Your new company applies for your visa. It could take a few days to a few weeks. You get the medical etc done and get the visa stamped. If you have exceeded the 30 days, then there is some fine which your company should hopefully pay.
> 4. You apply for the visas for your family (you should hopefully already have the attested marriage+ birth certificate and ejari registered tenancy agreement). If they have exceeded the 30 days, then there is some fine which you pay.


You've forgot one small detail, and that's Labor Contract, registered in MoL. This takes longer than everything else. Definitely much more than 30 days.
As I'm in a process of changing companies, and me & my family members' visas are cancelled, I'm a bit familiar with the whole thing. Apparently, you can't transfer visas anymore. It has to be cancelled, and I believe that means that you have to leave the country. You don't have to go back to Algeria, think a simple flight to Oman would be enough.
I was given the option of 5000 AED deposit so that my family would not have to leave after 30 days, but didn't want to do it that way, as we were planning on going back home anyway.


----------



## umeshanvellarath (Jun 17, 2015)

i am working in uae i need cancel visa myfamily have visa she already go my country i can cancell my visa with out family visa cancell i have another company offer letter


----------

